# Outbackers.com + Twitter = Awesomeness



## h57tony (Jul 4, 2009)

So any fellow outbackers tweet out there? I just started using it and thought I would ask around to see if any fellow outbackers do the same. Just another way for everyone to share their outback experience.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I DON'T. I don't have a myspace or facebook either. Only because my children said they will leap to their deaths if their friends see me on any them!







I'm afraid if I sign up I may never get offline!


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

I just don't think anyone would be interested in hearing about the minutia of my day and I really don't have any interest in reading about others.

Not to mention there are already cases of people being robbed because they tweeted about being on vacation.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> I DON'T. I don't have a myspace or facebook either. Only because my children said they will leap to their deaths if their friends see me on any them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah Phooey....just block your kids from becoming a "Friend" of yours on Facebook.


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

No Twitter but I have a Facebook page if you have one?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I have both Facebook and Twiter I use Facebook to keep in touch of my friends and relivitives and Twiter for Ham radio and Astronomy.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I DON'T. I don't have a myspace or facebook either. Only because my children said they will leap to their deaths if their friends see me on any them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah Phooey....just block your kids from becoming a "Friend" of yours on Facebook.
[/quote]

I know, I know....plus if I put my picture on there, I may get discovered!!!! Hollywood, here I come!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

no twitter but a BUNCH of us are on Facebook. Anne72 even started an Outbackers group on there. go to FB and search for Keystone Outbackers.

I should actually thank her for starting it, cuz that's the reason I joined FB, and talked regularly on it with my son and DIL while the were still in Arizona, and have found a ton of family and friends from high school as well. 
THANKS AGAIN Anne72!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> I DON'T. I don't have a myspace or facebook either. Only because my children said they will leap to their deaths if their friends see me on any them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah Phooey....just block your kids from becoming a "Friend" of yours on Facebook.
[/quote]

I know, I know....plus if I put my picture on there, I may get discovered!!!! Hollywood, here I come!








[/quote]

You go to Hollywood and watch how FAST your kids will consider you cool.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I DON'T. I don't have a myspace or facebook either. Only because my children said they will leap to their deaths if their friends see me on any them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah Phooey....just block your kids from becoming a "Friend" of yours on Facebook.
[/quote]

I know, I know....plus if I put my picture on there, I may get discovered!!!! Hollywood, here I come!








[/quote]

You go to Hollywood and watch how FAST you're kids will consider you cool.
[/quote]







and $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ = your kids will REALLY think you r cool and will sell your pics!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

The problem with facebook is that it lists your real name - not your outback handle. There is a post that was started for this in the outbackers group, but, don't think everyone posted to it. Facebook is ok - I am able to keep in touch with family I don't see on a regular basis.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

rdvholtwood said:


> The problem with facebook is that it lists your real name - not your outback handle. There is a post that was started for this in the outbackers group, but, don't think everyone posted to it. Facebook is ok - I am able to keep in touch with family I don't see on a regular basis.


Well then by the grace of God, I WILL be on Facebook! I will look for you all then.

If the Hollywood thing works out, I will pay for all Outbacker rallies and get some of you parts in my movies!









About my name being listed....If the kids google JERSEY GIRL, I think I'm in the clear. But if they google my REAL name....I'm afraid they'll let the skeletons out!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> The problem with facebook is that it lists your real name - not your outback handle. There is a post that was started for this in the outbackers group, but, don't think everyone posted to it. Facebook is ok - I am able to keep in touch with family I don't see on a regular basis.


Well then by the grace of God, I WILL be on Facebook! I will look for you all then.

*If the Hollywood thing works out, I will pay for all Outbacker rallies and get some of you parts in my movies!








*
About my name being listed....If the kids google JERSEY GIRL, I think I'm in the clear. But if they google my REAL name....I'm afraid they'll let the skeletons out!








[/quote]

Ok, everyone we have it in writing!!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

rdvholtwood said:


> The problem with facebook is that it lists your real name - not your outback handle. There is a post that was started for this in the outbackers group, but, don't think everyone posted to it. Facebook is ok - I am able to keep in touch with family I don't see on a regular basis.


Well then by the grace of God, I WILL be on Facebook! I will look for you all then.

*If the Hollywood thing works out, I will pay for all Outbacker rallies and get some of you parts in my movies!








*
About my name being listed....If the kids google JERSEY GIRL, I think I'm in the clear. But if they google my REAL name....I'm afraid they'll let the skeletons out!








[/quote]

Ok, everyone we have it in writing!!















[/quote]

Cross my heart! Maybe we'll even get our own sitcom!! So for now I'll have to think of my stage name and the superhero powers I'll posess....hmmmm....


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

ember said:


> no twitter but a BUNCH of us are on Facebook. Anne72 even started an Outbackers group on there. go to FB and search for Keystone Outbackers.
> 
> I should actually thank her for starting it, cuz that's the reason I joined FB, and talked regularly on it with my son and DIL while the were still in Arizona, and have found a ton of family and friends from high school as well.
> THANKS AGAIN Anne72!!


And to think I have been on Facebook awhile and never thought to search for Outbackers. I'm on board now.


----------

